# Fle Market find



## Chucketn (Jun 9, 2013)

My first gloat! Found a Acet-O-Lite Acetelyne/Air torch kit, Torch handle, tip, regulator, B tank wrench, and hose, still in origional package today for $10. I don't think I should open it...
Chuck


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice find Chuck I haven't seen one of those in years.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 9, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Nice find Chuck I haven't seen one of those in years.
> 
> Paul



And you still haven't, he ain't got no pictures:rofl:


----------



## Chucketn (Jun 9, 2013)

Here ya go, Charlie, Goss, Inc., Kit # H.




Chuck


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 9, 2013)

I think I would hang it on the wall in my shop.

Paul


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 28, 2015)

Scored again!   I bought another machinists tool box. Looks like a Gerstner but has no ID. The case is metal with a leather handle and is painted an olive green well worn color. There is one single keyed clasp (no key) and one loose screw of original 3 holding the top half of the clasp.  The drawers are wood and have a beautiful patina. The green felts are nearly pristine in the smaller drawers & slightly stained in the lower larger ones.
$30.00 delivered!  (I  know, pictures pictures & more pictures but now I need to "score" a new replacement camera)

I hope I posted this in the right place.....I don't want to hijack anything.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 4, 2018)

I think you should have your new camera by now....


----------

